# Kinetic - Roadmachine - gebraucht



## twm (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich biete bei Ebay meine Kinetic Roadmachine (Rollentrainer).
Das Gerät ist 3 Wochen alt. und 90km gefahren.
Preis 199 EUR inkl. Conti. Ultra Sport Home Trainer 26" x 1.75  
Falls euch der Preis zu hoch erscheint, könnt ihr auch einen Preisvorschlag abgeben.

Bilder, siehe Anhang.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kurt-Kinetic-Road-Machine-Indoor-Bike-Trainer-/180603151990?pt=Fahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2a0cc96676


Gruß
Mike


----------



## twm (1. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180607231831&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123

Preis: 180 EUR oder Preisvorschlag abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twm (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das Angebot nochmal eingestellt, diesmal für 100 EUR

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180614987802&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## twm (3. Februar 2011)

nochmal eingestellt, 180 EUR VB
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=19718561


----------



## twm (9. Februar 2011)

Preis angepasst: 150 EUR VB
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=19718561


*verkauft*


----------

